# cherry shrimp



## Nelson (6 Apr 2009)

hi,
would it be ok to keep cherry shrimp with botia striata and sae's.
thanks
neil


----------



## samc (6 Apr 2009)

id say they would be ok with sae's but not with botias when they grow they will eat shrimp for lunch


----------



## Nelson (7 Apr 2009)

thanks sam
neil


----------



## Thomas McMillan (7 Apr 2009)

saintly has kept Cherry Shrimp with SAEs and George with Botias I believe...


----------



## Nelson (7 Apr 2009)

hi,
more worried about the botia i think.any other opions :?: 
thanks
neil


----------



## plantbrain (7 Apr 2009)

I have cherries in the 180 with botia striata. I suspected they would eat them, but none yet. 
The amano's are tougher, but the SAE's ate all the CRS in another tank, left these alone and amano's.
Not a good combo IMO. Unless they have plenty of thick plants to hide in and lots of good place for the loaches to hide and they are well fed.

Regards, 
Tom barr


----------



## Nelson (7 Apr 2009)

hi,
thanks.may have to give it a miss for now .i don't want a massacre on my hands  
neil


----------



## Themuleous (8 Apr 2009)

I've got cherries with B.striata no problems, the cherries are breeding like mad!

Sam


----------



## mr. luke (15 Apr 2009)

most attempts at this fail, i wouldnt try it tbh.


----------

